# Timex Black Max Project



## JerseyMo (Aug 2, 2010)

The Black max is a definite 'Grail Watch' prized by vintage Timex collectors. I was fortunate this week in obtaining one that appears to be new old stock.

Although grimy and not running, this will become a jewel in my collection. Following is the before picture and a link to the TV commerical that introduced

the watch. Stay tuned as this project develops!


----------



## JerseyMo (Aug 2, 2010)

I found that the pallet forked had over banked. By backing out the end cap I was able to move it back into potion. The watch is all cleaned up and ready for the collection now.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

I had one years ago but without the date gave it away . :shothead:


----------

